# Why doesn't Target carry Levi's 501 jeans?



## jackandcat (May 15, 2022)

Levi's 501 jeans are the company's best-known jeans style, and have a huge worldwide following. Why Target doesn't sell the iconic 501s?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 16, 2022)

I would imagine it had to do with price, after a quick Google search it seems like they run around $60.  I don't think they want to carry jeans that expensive.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (May 16, 2022)

Do your guy's stores not have the actual levi's branded section, and not just the denizen version? I buy the 512s but they're the same price and online it says they carry them


----------



## StyleMaven1 (May 16, 2022)

Many stores now do. All stores carried the Denizen sub brand by Levi's for Target, but they started to roll out Red Tab a few years ago. We just got our selection a few months ago, about a year behind other stores in our area. It's  a gradual tiered rollout, testing the market.


----------



## Stylish Wonder (May 17, 2022)

My store carries 501, 511, 512, 505, straight and athletic. However, we're really low on stock on all of them. We didn't have 501s when we first started carrying Levis.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 17, 2022)

Haven't seen a W 30 jean in 50 yrs.  Corpulent Captain.  W 40 is more like it.  60 bucks for jeans is too much $.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 17, 2022)

Several years ago I got a nice pair of Target brand jeans cheap.  Dad jeans.  Grand Dad jeans.  Skinny jeans on someone my age are disgusting.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 17, 2022)

It’s not designed by one of our product designers


----------

